

Twitter gets its tax break, now what about everyone else? - anigbrowl
http://techcrunch.com/2011/04/05/the-vote-is-in-and-twitter-gets-its-tax-breaks-now-what-about-everyone-else/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
anigbrowl
Background thread - <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2412218>

